# Too many pages in Word



## ayjvee (Dec 10, 2004)

Hi,
I wonder if anyone can help me? As with many others posting in this Forum, I am about to tear my hair out! Here's what's happening:
When I use Word (Office 2002) I find that by the time I've typed a few lines another page has appeared below the (first) page I'm working on. A bit further down and I find I have two pages ready stacked underneath.
I have tried everything I can think of but, simply cannot stop it happening.
I am using a "footer" but, have never had this problem before with footers.
Please can anyone shed some light on what's happening before I am completely bald!
many thanks.


----------



## imranalisst (Dec 2, 2004)

*ms word*



ayjvee said:


> Hi,
> I wonder if anyone can help me? As with many others posting in this Forum, I am about to tear my hair out! Here's what's happening:
> When I use Word (Office 2002) I find that by the time I've typed a few lines another page has appeared below the (first) page I'm working on. A bit further down and I find I have two pages ready stacked underneath.
> I have tried everything I can think of but, simply cannot stop it happening.
> ...


When u work in ms office so when u write your data so when uir cruser take in first page and adjestment ruler left side


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Have you tried this? It's unlikely but worth a try. (I use Word2003 so it might not be exactly the same.)

From within your document click Format > Reveal Formatting (Shift-F1 does this too) >under Options in the help box that open on the right, check the "Show all formatting marks" . 

See if you have any strange page breaks or a string of paragraph symbols. 

Another test is to open a new blank document and cut/paste the few lines you've typed. Don't include any footers. If the extra pages reappear, then it's probably in your page set up: File>Page Setup>Layout

Good luck.


----------

